# Apples 'Antennagate' und die wirtschaftlichen Folgen für Apple



## jetztaber (17. Juli 2010)

*Apples 'Antennagate' und die wirtschaftlichen Folgen für Apple*

Ich habe nichts darüber gefunden, wie Apple zukünftig mit diesem  'Fehler' umzugehen gedenkt. Dieser Vorfall dürfte jedoch die  Verkaufszahlen und damit den wirtschaftlichen Erfolg durchaus beeinträchtigen.

Mich interessiert daher, wie potentielle und bisherige Käufer auf diesen Vorfall reagieren. Ich habe auf eine Differenzierung zwischen möglichen und tatsächlichen Käufern verzichtet, in so fern ist diese Umfrage natürlich überhaupt nicht belastbar, aber eine gewisse Tendenz lässt sich schon ersehen.


----------



## Ezio (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Apples 'Antennagate' und die wirtschaftlichen Folgen für Apple*

[x] Ja

Werde ich mir holen, da ich sowieso einen neuen Vertrag brauche. Leider ist es erst ab August lieferbar


----------



## Superwip (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Apples 'Antennagate' und die wirtschaftlichen Folgen für Apple*

Der Apfel ist für mich grundsätzlich ungenießbar!


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Apples 'Antennagate' und die wirtschaftlichen Folgen für Apple*

[x]Ja

Unabhängig davon ob ich mir überhaupt irgendwann mal so einen Balken zulegen werde wäre diese Schwäche kein Ausschlussgrund für das Apfelfon.


----------



## Infin1ty (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Apples 'Antennagate' und die wirtschaftlichen Folgen für Apple*

[X]Nein

Aber nicht wegen der Empfangsprobleme (wer ein so teueres gerät ohne Hülle nutzt, dem kann man eh nicht helfen).

Einfach weil ich minderjährig bin und mir den T-Mobile
Vertrag nicht leisten könnte, ebenso wie mir 1000 Euro für ein handy
zu viel sind.

Das iPhone bockt aber, wer eins hatte wirds nie wieder abgeben


----------



## Iceananas (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Apples 'Antennagate' und die wirtschaftlichen Folgen für Apple*

[x] Der Apfel ist für mich grundsätzlich ungenießbar!


Auch ohne Antennenproblem, die Firmenpolitik kommt mir grundsätzlich nicht ins Haus, Alternativen gibts genug.


----------



## Malkav85 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Apples 'Antennagate' und die wirtschaftlichen Folgen für Apple*

[x] Der Apfel ist für mich grundsätzlich ungenießbar!

Geräte dieser Firma kommen mir nicht ins Haus. Niemals, höchstens geschenkt.


----------



## ZeroToxin (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Apples 'Antennagate' und die wirtschaftlichen Folgen für Apple*

[X] Pfui Spinne

Ich würde mir nie n Apfel kaufen.. ganz egal was es für n Produkt von denen ist.


----------



## call_911 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Apples 'Antennagate' und die wirtschaftlichen Folgen für Apple*

[X] Nein


Jetzt dürfen sich die "Applefanboys" aber ganz schön ranhalten...


----------



## Minga_Bua (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Apples 'Antennagate' und die wirtschaftlichen Folgen für Apple*

Ich habe lange Zeit so gedacht. Ach kack Apple kack Iphone alles hype interessiert mich nicht. Und nun nachdem ich mittlerweile 5 andere Multimedia Geräte hatte lieh ich mir für eine Woche das Iphone eines Kollegen aus.
Und ich muss sagen ich bin begeistert.

Auch wenns euch nicht in den Kram passt :p
Nie wieder ein anderes!

Aber das warten auf die nächsten Lieferungen nervt 

Ich bin im übrigen einer der nicht dauernd das Telefon am Ohr hat beim telefonieren. Ich mag Headsets 
Vielleicht stört mich das Antennending deshalb nicht so..


----------



## Infin1ty (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Apples 'Antennagate' und die wirtschaftlichen Folgen für Apple*

Fast noch schlimmer als Apple Jünger finde ich Leute,
die Apple grundsätzlich hassen, ohne je ein Produkt von
denen gehabt zu haben. @call_911


----------



## Per4mance (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Apples 'Antennagate' und die wirtschaftlichen Folgen für Apple*

[x] Nein


hatte es eig vor nachdem mich mein htc touch hd im alltag nicht so überzeugt hat. gut das ich wegen dem preis noch gezögert hab und bald das milestone 2 kommt


----------



## call_911 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Apples 'Antennagate' und die wirtschaftlichen Folgen für Apple*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Fast noch schlimmer als Apple Jünger finde ich Leute,
> die Apple grundsätzlich hassen, ohne je ein Produkt von
> denen gehabt zu haben. @call_911




Hmm... wenn du weisst das ich keins von Apple hab/hatte dann bist du ja ein ganz ein Schlauer...


Ich hab selber nen iPod 2G (Geschenkt bekommen)

und täglichen Zugang zu einem 3Gs (hat meine Freundin)


Also ich weiss durchaus wovon ich rede aber du kannst mir natürlich noch gern mehr über mich erzählen...


----------



## Infin1ty (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Apples 'Antennagate' und die wirtschaftlichen Folgen für Apple*

Okay sorry, aber der Beitrag klang anders


----------



## call_911 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Apples 'Antennagate' und die wirtschaftlichen Folgen für Apple*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Okay sorry, aber der Beitrag klang anders





Du musst auf die Details achten...

Ich hab ja auch "Nein" angeklicht und nicht " Der Apfel ist für mich grundsätzlich ungenießbar!"


----------



## Minga_Bua (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Apples 'Antennagate' und die wirtschaftlichen Folgen für Apple*



call_911 schrieb:


> Du musst auf die Details achten...
> 
> Ich hab ja auch "Nein" angeklicht und nicht " Der Apfel ist für mich grundsätzlich ungenießbar!"




Die Äpfel in deinem Avatar sagen aber was gaaaanz anderes!


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Apples 'Antennagate' und die wirtschaftlichen Folgen für Apple*



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> [x] Der Apfel ist für mich grundsätzlich ungenießbar!
> 
> Geräte dieser Firma kommen mir nicht ins Haus. Niemals, höchstens geschenkt.


Richtig, man sollte immer an seiner Einstellung festhalten, außer man muß nichts dafür bezahlen.

[Ja]
Wieso nicht?
Es gibt mit vielen Handy´s Probleme, da stört mich sowas relativ wenig.

Außerdem bin ich Rechtshänder.


----------



## Ahab (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Apples 'Antennagate' und die wirtschaftlichen Folgen für Apple*

[X] Der Apfel ist für mich grundsätzlich ungenießbar! 

Es mag ein grober Schnitzer von Apple zu sein, Applehardliner wird das aber dennoch kaum interessieren - und von denen gibt es mehr als genug. Ich glaube das Fanboy-Verhalten ist bei Apple noch weitaus krasser als bei Nvidia, AMD oder Intel. Die fressen die Sachen bestimmt noch blinder und gieriger. 

Meine Meinung.


----------



## Torsley (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Apples 'Antennagate' und die wirtschaftlichen Folgen für Apple*

[X] Ja ich habe es und werde es behalten.

ich habe meine freude mit dem iphone 4 genauso wie vorher 2 jahre mit dem 3g. trots design fehler und das als linkshänder keine probleme. zumindest wenn man weiß wie das problem entsteht.


----------



## mixxed_up (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Apples 'Antennagate' und die wirtschaftlichen Folgen für Apple*

*[x] Ja/Nö, ist mir zu teuer.*

Grundsätzlich ja, ist mir aber zu teuer.


----------



## stefan.net82 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Apples 'Antennagate' und die wirtschaftlichen Folgen für Apple*

(x) Nein. Brauch ich nicht, ist mir generell zu teuer.


----------



## iceman650 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Apples 'Antennagate' und die wirtschaftlichen Folgen für Apple*

[x] Der Apfel ist für mich grundsätzlich ungenießbar!

Wenn, dann HTC HD2/Desire


----------



## Lee (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Apples 'Antennagate' und die wirtschaftlichen Folgen für Apple*

[X] Ja

Mich würde diese Empfangsproblematik nicht davon abhalten mir eines zu kaufen, wenn ich denn jemals das Verlangen haben sollte so dermaßen viel Geld für ein Telefon auszugeben. Das wird zwar niemals passieren, aber das hat ja nichts mit der Umfrage zu tun


----------



## Gast XXXX (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Apples 'Antennagate' und die wirtschaftlichen Folgen für Apple*

[x] NEIN!!!


----------



## STSLeon (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Apples 'Antennagate' und die wirtschaftlichen Folgen für Apple*

Konnte gestern beim MM das gute Gerät ausführlich testen und zwar in aller Ruhe (hat seine Vorteile mit dem Abteilungsleiter befreundet zu sein) und das Gerät ist schon richtig geil. Haptik und Optik sind richtig gut und nachher wollte ich das AMOLED Display meines HTCs nicht mehr ansehen. Die Antennenprobleme waren da erstmal nicht so wichtig. Wirklich ein Top Gerät, das leider durch die Netzpolitik von T-Mobile uninteressant ist.


----------



## SA\V/ANT (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Apples 'Antennagate' und die wirtschaftlichen Folgen für Apple*



Iceananas schrieb:


> [x] Der Apfel ist für mich grundsätzlich ungenießbar!
> 
> 
> Auch ohne Antennenproblem, die Firmenpolitik kommt mir grundsätzlich nicht ins Haus, Alternativen gibts genug.



Die auch meist deutlich günstiger und besser sind.


----------



## Malkav85 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Apples 'Antennagate' und die wirtschaftlichen Folgen für Apple*



Fadi schrieb:


> Richtig, man sollte immer an seiner Einstellung festhalten, außer man muß nichts dafür bezahlen.
> 
> [Ja]
> Wieso nicht?
> ...



Das hat damit zu tun, das ich schon diverse Produkte ausprobieren konnte, mir aber weder die Handhabung, noch das Design gefallen hat  Von daher kaufe ich nichts, von dem ich nicht überzeugt bin bzw. was überteuert ist und ich Alternativen günstiger bekomme, die meinem Empfinden mehr entsprechen.


----------



## Minga_Bua (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Apples 'Antennagate' und die wirtschaftlichen Folgen für Apple*

Gerade erfahren das ich noch bis September warten muss auf das Iphone O_o

Prima...

Was meint ihr lohnt es sich das vielleicht bei eBay zu kaufen und einen Vertrag von einem anderen Anbieter zu nehmen?

Einer der auch eine wirkliche Flat anbietet?


----------



## call_911 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Apples 'Antennagate' und die wirtschaftlichen Folgen für Apple*



nichtsoschlau schrieb:


> Die Äpfel in deinem Avatar sagen aber was gaaaanz anderes!




Aha nur weil ich ein Androidphone hab heisst das dass ich Apple hasse und einfach verteufel??? 


Ich fahr auch keine BMW und keine Audi und keinen Benz...


----------



## Selene (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Apples 'Antennagate' und die wirtschaftlichen Folgen für Apple*

_[X] Nein
Ist mir einfach zu teuer....
_


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Apples 'Antennagate' und die wirtschaftlichen Folgen für Apple*



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> [x] Der Apfel ist für mich grundsätzlich ungenießbar!
> 
> Geräte dieser Firma kommen mir nicht ins Haus. Niemals, höchstens geschenkt.


dito


----------



## Minga_Bua (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Apples 'Antennagate' und die wirtschaftlichen Folgen für Apple*



call_911 schrieb:


> Aha nur weil ich ein Androidphone hab heisst das dass ich Apple hasse und einfach verteufel???
> 
> 
> Ich fahr auch keine BMW und keine Audi und keinen Benz...



Ich meine DIE "Äpfel"


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Apples 'Antennagate' und die wirtschaftlichen Folgen für Apple*

Man soll halt Äpfel nicht mit Birnen vergleichen.


----------



## nemetona (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Apples 'Antennagate' und die wirtschaftlichen Folgen für Apple*

[x] Ich habe es schon und behalte es!

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem iPhone 4, die "Empfangsprobleme" kann ich im Vodafone-Netz nicht nachvollziehen


----------



## call_911 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Apples 'Antennagate' und die wirtschaftlichen Folgen für Apple*



nichtsoschlau schrieb:


> Ich meine DIE "Äpfel"




Da kannst jetzt aber sagen was du willst die sind auf jeden geiler als die von Jobs da gibts 0 Diskussion...


----------



## A3000T (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Apples 'Antennagate' und die wirtschaftlichen Folgen für Apple*

Der Apfel ist für mich grundsätzlich ungenießbar!
Zu oft mit Apfelprodukten aufs Maul gefallen, irgendwann rafft man es halt.


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Apples 'Antennagate' und die wirtschaftlichen Folgen für Apple*

[x] Der Apfel ist für mich grundsätzlich ungenießbar!


----------

